# New to Routing, Just got a Router: MasterCraft



## aidave (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, I am new to woodworking and looking to make wooden train tracks and other toys.

I just got a cheap MasterCraft router on sale. It was floor model. I know they are supposed to be crap, but I cant afford an expensive one...

Since this was a floor model, it had no manual. I have no idea how to use it, what bits to get, etc. When I plug in both plugs, and press the router handle, the router spins underneath, but the front button doesnt seem to do anything. Is it supposed to make the router lift up? I dont know.

This is the router:
canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672872&bmUID=1238269366100&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443308047

Is this thing broken?
Can someone tell me how to use it?

cheers,
Dave


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dave, Glad that you are here, Most of us had to start out just like you are. Buying what you can afford is the law of the land now.
Whiteside Train Track Router Bits This is for the track bits
http://safemanuals.com/brand-user-guide-instructions-owner-manual/MASTERCRAFT
This is where you can check for a manual. Hope that this helps
Was checking around, and read that they (router) is sold at Sears. If that is so, you may be able to get the manual there


----------



## aidave (Mar 28, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Hello Dave, Glad that you are here, Most of us had to start out just like you are. Buying what you can afford is the law of the land now.
> This is for the track bits


Thanks dutchman, those are exactly what I am trying to build. After I "master" those train tracks I am going to do more stuff like marble tracks and whatnot. Those bits look like the right tools for the job.

I did a try with a scrollsaw today, and the train track piece I made looks horrible. But it does work!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dave and welcome to the forum. Check out this site and see if it will help: mastercraft maximum plunge router - Tools - Woodworking and DIY Forums


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good Dave Let us know how every thing turns out After 10 post, you should be able to give us pics.


----------



## aidave (Mar 28, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Greetings Dave and welcome to the forum. Check out this site and see if it will help:


Thanks, that was a good link. Looks like maybe my router+table didnt come with all the parts. I dont know, because there was no box for it... just assembled as is. The good thing was it looks good as new, because this is a new Canadian Tire and no one really goes there, so I guess they had to get rid of it. It seems like a solid tool, and the right size for me as I live in a tiny condo. 

I have no idea what the front plug is for. It's connected to a black box, with a yellow flip-on tab button. The box does not appear to be connected to anything, and does nothing when flipped on. Does anyone know what this might be for?


----------



## aidave (Mar 28, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Good Dave Let us know how every thing turns out After 10 post, you should be able to give us pics.


Good idea...! I guess I have to post 10 somehow.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Dave.


----------



## aidave (Mar 28, 2009)

The front bar is actually a power bar, but is broken... it gives no power when switched on. I tried a digital volt meter and got no reading from it. Time to take it back!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

aidave said:


> The front bar is actually a power bar, but is broken... it gives no power when switched on. I tried a digital volt meter and got no reading from it. Time to take it back!


Yep! Dave, you get what you pay for and unless you know what you are getting you should never go for a display model. They are always missing something, broken or both. I wish you luck on returning a display. Some stores won't do it.

Just a suggestion...
I know financial times are tough but, you don't save money by buying junk. In fact some "cheap" tools are unsafe and you end up spending more in the long run when the junk falls to pieces and you have to go buy something that will work.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Dave
Take the router back to CTC and buy the maximum model it's not much more and it's a 2 hp. It comes with a five year warrantee so you can blow one up every year and get another. I used them and the cordless drills when I had a reno bussiness and they worked very well. After a year or so of rough treatment I just took them back and got new ones. 
Wayne


----------



## aidave (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guys. Another update. I got my money back for the display model, no questions asked. That was nice of them. 

I probably should have done some more research before this next move, but...

I saw a very cheap Ryobi router/table combo at Home Depot. I picked that up and on the weekend gave it a shot.

I think you really do get what you pay for as the back fence is really terrible. It does not align properly, I had to squish a nail in it to get a straight line out of it. Other than that it seems to work fine.

I would lovvvve to spend more but you know ... the wife will kill me.  I already spent a good chunk on a variety of tools, including table saw, scroll saw, drill press, and belt sander, etc.

The good news is I made my first train track piece, and it went fairly well, but I used plywood and need something better. The plywood splintered and the router made a bunch of squiggles in the track. I'll have to try it on different wood and see if it was just a knot in the wood the router didnt like.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave welcome to the forum

Nicolas


----------

